# Huge Water Lily



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought some water lily bulbs from petco and the one I keep in my sorority has exploded with growth O.O It's gotten so big! All my fish seem to love it, and the Anubias(plant) especially loves being in it's shade.

Here's two pics


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy moly I love it!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

NICE! I'm hoping to get some in tank plant growth like this soon  How many girls in your tank?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> NICE! I'm hoping to get some in tank plant growth like this soon  How many girls in your tank?


sorry for the late reply XD I have 6 girls.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

First, what are these sold as? I want one! They aren't the betta bulbs are they?

Second, what is that creature? It looks like some sort of butterfly/fish combo...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

is that... a butterfly fish? (I'm not sure what they are called, but basically look like a cross of the two). And can they work in a sorority?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I <3 that fish. You guise, the videos of this fish... heart heart.

I also really want to know where you got the bulbs/ what they are, I want one so badly!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i've seen them at petco too .. they are usually right next to where the betta bulbs are .. and they come in the same type of packaging .. but on them it says lily .. onion .. and aponogen (sp?)


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have one Lilly and three Aponogen in my tank now, plus 3 Lilly bulbs floating in some old goldfish water with a lamp fixed on just them


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

They are technically called "tiger lotus" (Nymphaea lotus) They come in red or green varieties - looks like you have a red. I do as well. 

They grow FAST and LARGE. I have mine in a 10 gallon community tank, so I have to trim the floating leaves every few weeks because I have other plants that need light, and more active fish. If you trim the floating leaves enough times, eventually it will stop producing them and you will have a lovely collection of thick large leaves near the bottom. I have seen the leaves sprout and grow halfway to the surface in 1 day. The bulbs are LARGE - 2 inches diameter, at least. They are often marketed as Water Lily Bulbs. 

Do not put them in tiny tanks. They will take over extremely quickly.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

tf1265 said:


> They are technically called "tiger lotus" (Nymphaea lotus) They come in red or green varieties - looks like you have a red. I do as well.
> 
> They grow FAST and LARGE. I have mine in a 10 gallon community tank, so I have to trim the floating leaves every few weeks because I have other plants that need light, and more active fish. If you trim the floating leaves enough times, eventually it will stop producing them and you will have a lovely collection of thick large leaves near the bottom. I have seen the leaves sprout and grow halfway to the surface in 1 day. The bulbs are LARGE - 2 inches diameter, at least. They are often marketed as Water Lily Bulbs.
> 
> Do not put them in tiny tanks. They will take over extremely quickly.


That sounds awesome! I am totally going to try one in a 2 gallon, but it will be just that one plant. I love overgrown tanks!


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

that fish looks quite interesting.  

is it one of these?









an african/freshwater butterflyfish.  wow, they're gorgeous. i want one! haha


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Squee! I love it!! =^.^= ;__; I'm not sure I would have room to do it in my tank, though... so disappointing..... I also love the butterfly looking fish! So pretty!


----------



## 909 (Nov 11, 2011)

haha thats awesome. i recently had to pull my tiger lotus out of my tank. it took over half of my 40 gallon tank with leaves as big as dinner plates.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

I almost wish there was an epic sea-monster in there. Haha~


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey how long did it take for that type of growth? Did you add any fertilizers?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

audjree said:


> that fish looks quite interesting.
> 
> is it one of these?
> 
> an african/freshwater butterflyfish.  wow, they're gorgeous. i want one! haha


Yup, They love planted tanks  Here's his pic











> 909 haha thats awesome. i recently had to pull my tiger lotus out of my tank. it took over half of my 40 gallon tank with leaves as big as dinner plates.


O.O That's HUGE and AMAZING lol I just trimmed back the huge underwater leaves and more floating leaves started popping. XD When it gets too big I want to move it to my cichlid tank, and if it gets way to big and I have absolutely no room I'll sell it on Craig's list or something lol



> Anitax3x Hey how long did it take for that type of growth? Did you add any fertilizers?


it took about a month to start getting small leaves, then I added a bunch of root tabs because I wanted a more lush aquarium and it exploded in about 2 weeks. 


Here's a update (I also added more plants and driftwood), I cut back the massive underwater leaves. I'll take a better overhead photo tomorrow of the floating leaves.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I just bought some and out em in water  I have some root tabs so I'll try adding them  awesome!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> I just bought some and out em in water  I have some root tabs so I'll try adding them  awesome!


Cool! I must say I'm in love with my plant and I hope you like yours  While looking online(and seeing how huge it can get lol) I found out it has big white flowers *cry* so pretty O.O


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow!!!!! I hope that I get those!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> Wow!!!!! I hope that I get those!!!


Yeah! I want them too they're so awesome looking


----------

